# Pacific Northwest



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently had an opportunity to go up to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands off Seattle. We were really lucky with the weather and had sunshine all week. None of the typical Seattle mist. The island is really great and the locals are very friendly. Lots of photographic opportunities. 

Still glad to come home to Texas...Here are some of my favorite shots; hope you like them...thanks...

~Captain Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good to see ya postin again Capt Mike. Cool shots.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots of some beautiful country.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Photos, congrats!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Wooden boat*

I love old wooden boats, really beautiful when done right.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Great shots.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the nice comments, much appreciated....it's good to be posting again...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*NW*

Wow! Great photos.

Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ones. Always wanted to check out that part of the country.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Have to say the "Golden Boat" shot has really grown on me. Really like the composition and light on that one.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those are some great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------

